# Nintendo NX: Angeblich stärker als die Playstation 4



## DH (13. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo NX: Angeblich stärker als die Playstation 4* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo NX: Angeblich stärker als die Playstation 4


----------



## D-Wave (13. April 2016)

Wahrscheinlich ist ein Superchip verbaut der aus der Zukunft geholt wurde mit einer Zeitmaschine.  Der so schnell ist das er jeden PC von Heute in die Knie zwingt.


----------



## Odin333 (13. April 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist ein Superchip verbaut der aus der Zukunft geholt wurde mit einer Zeitmaschine.  Der so schnell ist das er jeden PC von Heute in die Knie zwingt.



Oder es ist einfach der selbe, der auch in der PS4K verbaut werden soll...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. April 2016)

Musik in meinen Ohren als alter Nintendo Fanboy. Die genialen Nintendo Titel + die endlich auch die Multis? Besser gehts es doch gar nicht.


----------



## Belandriel (13. April 2016)

Wäre seit EWIGKEITEN ein Grund, mir eine Konsole zu kaufen


----------



## McDrake (13. April 2016)

Belandriel schrieb:


> Wäre seit EWIGKEITEN ein Grund, mir eine Konsole zu kaufen



*NUR* Mario & co waren für mich keinen Grund um eine WiiU zu kaufen.
Da muss schon mehr kommen.
Ziehen andere Publisher hingegen nach, warum nicht?

Hab zZ weder eine XONE, noch eine PS4


----------



## belakor602 (14. April 2016)

WAS ECHT JETZT? EINE NEUERE KONSOLE MIT MEHR LEISTUNG WIE EINE ALTE? NIE IM LEBEN!


----------



## haihoo (14. April 2016)

Ehrlich jetzt? Ihr benutzt das NX-Controller Bild noch immer? Wurde doch vom Urheber längst als Spass enthüllt. Ebenso wie alle anderen bisher "geleaked" Bilder und Videos.


----------



## Sayaka (14. April 2016)

es wäre so gut zur Abwechslung mal eine Nintendo Konsole zu haben die nicht schon zum Release einen hoffnungslos veralteten Eindruck macht.


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2016)

Sayaka schrieb:


> es wäre so gut zur Abwechslung mal eine Nintendo Konsole zu haben die nicht schon zum Release einen hoffnungslos veralteten Eindruck macht.



Bin gespannt, wie sich die Käufer verhalten, wenn die NX jeweils zwischen den anderen grossen zum Release bläst.
Könnte die clevere Idee sein, um Kunden zurück zu gewinnen.
Da wird der Preis aber auch eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Orzhov (14. April 2016)

Nintendo NX wird Nintendo Geth?


----------



## Buttonsmasher (14. April 2016)

Wenn das stimmen sollte und es auch Erwachsene Titel genug davon gibt . Wer das Super nice . Mein alter Super Nintendo wahr das coolste Consolen ding in meiner Kindheit . Nun bin ich lange Erwachsen und möchte auch Spiele ab 18+ Spielen ( Die auch gut umgesetzt sind Uncut ^^) . Dann wer das ein Grund bei guten Spielen sich eine Nintendo Console zu kaufen .


----------



## matrixfehler (14. April 2016)

Stärker als die PS4? Sollte ja auch nicht schwer sein... *duck und weg*


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2016)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Stärker als die PS4? Sollte ja auch nicht schwer sein... *duck und weg*



Hat doch nix mit duck und Konsole ist eh Müll zu tun (was ich hier reininterpretiere)
Auch im PC-Bereich ists wohl kar, dass wenn AMD eine neue Grafikkarte auf den Markt bringt, diese schneller sein SOLLTE, als eine drei Jahre alte von NVidia


----------



## MichaelG (14. April 2016)

Bei gleichen Hardwarepreisen muß man heute mehr Leistung bekommen. Alles andere wäre arg verwunderlich.

Wenn eine NX nicht stärker werden würde wie die PS4 würde ich an der Kompetenz von Nintendo echt zweifeln.

Allerdings steht die Frage wann die PS5 kommt und wie dann im Vergleich die dann sicher noch laufende NX zur 5er abschneiden wird.

Besser zu sein als eine fast 3 Jahre alte Konsole ist keine Hexerei.


----------



## Corsa500 (14. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei gleichen Hardwarepreisen muß man heute mehr Leistung bekommen. Alles andere wäre arg verwunderlich.
> 
> Wenn eine NX nicht stärker werden würde wie die PS4 würde ich an der Kompetenz von Nintendo echt zweifeln.
> 
> ...



Jup, denke nicht man sollte die NX mit der PS4 vergleichen. Die Wii musste sich an PS3 und X360 messen und die WiiU ebenso an PS4 und XOne, und beide haben technisch alles andere als gut abgeschnitten, und beiden wurde das ewig angekreidet und hat ihr Potenzial stark eingeschränkt (gerade was Mutliplattform-Umsetzungen anging, die ab einem gewissen Punkt quasi nicht mehr vorhanden waren). Wenn jetzt noch ein paar Jahre ins Land gehen wird sich auch die neue Nintendo-Konsole an den etablierten Standards messen - der wird erst wieder angehoben, wenn die (momentanen) Platzhirsche Sony und MS wahrscheinlich wieder nahezu zeitgleich ihre neuen Generationen auf den Markt schmeißen. Gefühlt tut Nintendo diese antizyklische Vorgehensweise mehr weh als dass sie Gewinn bringt, aber vielleicht steckt dahinter auch eine Taktik die ich nicht durchschaue...


----------



## AC3 (14. April 2016)

*was jucken mich auf meinen nintendo konsolen multiports? *
ich habe zu 95% exklusives bzw. zeitliche exklusives oder spiele die es nur auf wenigen konsolen gibt (u.a. zum beispiel time splitters)

multiports spiele ich ausschließlich am pc.



> *NUR* Mario & co waren für mich keinen Grund um eine WiiU zu kaufen.



   mario (sunshine, galaxy 1, galaxy 2) die zur creme de la creme der games gehören, kann man nicht mit  durchschnittlichen exklusive crap-games auf der xbox bzw. ps vergleichen.

das problem sind im moment eher die ganzen remaster auf der ps4 (auch wiiu) und die miese abwärtskompatibilität der x1 (wo x360 spiele zum teil sogar schlechter laufen  )

bamm
http://www.metacritic.com/game/gamecube/super-mario-sunshine

bamm bamm
http://www.metacritic.com/game/wii/super-mario-galaxy

bamm²
http://www.metacritic.com/game/wii/super-mario-galaxy-2

bamm
http://www.metacritic.com/game/wii-u/super-mario-maker



*ps es gibt außerdem nicht nur mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wiiu

http://www.metacritic.com/browse/games/score/metascore/all/wii-u/filtered?sort=desc

gamecube

http://www.metacritic.com/browse/games/release-date/available/gamecube/metascore

wii

http://www.metacritic.com/browse/games/release-date/available/wii/metascore



*


----------



## Sanador (14. April 2016)

Dann hat *Nintendo* bald nicht nur die besseren Exclusives, sondern auch die bessere Hardware!


----------



## AC3 (14. April 2016)

dark souls 3 läuft auf einer 980ti mit weit über 30 fps in 4K!
und auf der ps4 läuft es in 1080p gerade mal mit 30 fps?

da sieht man mal wieder wie schwach die aktuelle konsolen-gen ist. 
mit 2 megapixel schon total überfordert, wenn eine aktuelle high-end PC gpu 8 megapixel berechnet und obendrauf in der *vierfachen* auflösung auch noch mehr fps ausspuckt.

ich hoffe die NX bekommt zeitgemäße hardware... sonnst hole ich mir nämlich wieder keinen einzigen multiport für die konsole.
1080p/60fps erwarte ich von der NX und zwar in jedem spiel.

 so 30 fps spielchen in <1080p hole ich mir garantiert nicht für eine konsole... außer natürlich exklusives... aber das sind ja ausnahmen.

auf der wiiu habe ich spiele wie watch dogs oder auch black flag links liegen gelassen. warum?
in punkto performanz unterirdisch. am pc erreiche ich in so games die doppelte auflösung und doppelte framerate.
auch arkham, was vom style eigentlich ganz gut zur wiiu gepasst hätte ist unterirdisch. city läuft auf einem office-laptop schon wesentlich besser, als auf der wiiu. ich komme in arkham city inkl. bomben "fast" max. grafik auf um die 90 fps ohne ruckler.

was die wiiu am kasten hat sieht man in EXKLUSIVES ala wind waker hd oder auch in splatoon. 
aber das sind nun mal keine multiports.

  wie schon erwähnt... ich hole mir für konsolen prinzipiell keine multiports.
außer resident evil 4 oder so. aber resident evil 4 war damals auch 1 jahr exklusiv für den gamecube. es ist quasi ein gamecube spiel.
und ja die gamecube fassung ist nicht übel. so einen 0815 remaster benötige ich nicht und würde einen 0815 remaster auch nicht kaufen.
auch würde ich mir keinen 0815 remaster für die xbox oder playstation kaufen. ich will NEUE spiele sehen.

ps. wind waker und twilight habe ich auch nicht für die wiiu. habe ich beide am cube.


----------



## Alreech (14. April 2016)

Für was soll eine Konsole 4k bringen, wenn sie meistens an einen Full HD Fernseher angeschloßen ist ?

Das eine neue Konsole Leistungsfähiger sein sollte als eine PS4 oder X-Box One sollte auch normal sein, allerdings ist die Frage wer die Hardware entwickelt hat.
IMHO kommen dafür nur AMD, Intel und nVidea in Frage...


----------



## AC3 (14. April 2016)

lol ... intel und nvidia haben beide null interesse an konsolen.
die haben beide schon erfahrungen mit der ersten xbox gesammelt. fazit: lohnt nicht.

außerdem hat nvidia mit shield TV und dem "internet cloud" streaming dienst nvidia NOW eine eigene konsole und 4k medien-center am start.
das teil ist nicht übel und das spielarchiv wächst und wächst. gleichzeitig kann man alle spiele in bester qualität auch im eigenen lan streamen.
so bis 2020 vermutlich ein ernstzunehmender konkurrent.

es kommt nur und zwar ausschließlich AMD in frage.
IBM hat an konsolen nur zur info auch kein interesse mehr. IBM war bei sehr, sehr vielen konsolen vertreten und lieferte die RISC haupt-CPU.

nintendo hat keine wahl. nur und zwar ausschließlich AMD interessiert sich noch für den konsolenmarkt.
wobei AMD auch keine wahl hat. der konzern ist quasi pleite und muss alle aufträge annehmen.

NEC ist glaube ich auch raus. NEC hat auch kein interesse mehr an konsolen.
NEC war an der wiiu glaube ich nicht beteiligt. bei der wii und beim gamecube aber schon.



> nVidea







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nvidia cloud gaming
tomb raider 2013 >> via stream vom nvidia server in 1080p/60fps





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYd1X4gYmqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






> Für was soll eine Konsole 4k bringen, wenn sie meistens an einen Full HD Fernseher angeschloßen ist ?



spiele werden nicht in 4k laufen, aber videos.
und da 4k monitore und fernseher immer günstiger werden, ist das zu erwarten.
die ps4 hat nur hdmi 1.4 ports und die ps4k bekommt ein update auf hdmi 2.0.

hdmi 2.0 ist schon lange standard. die ps4 hat ein update dringend nötig.
sogar 0815 hardware von 2014 bietet hdmi 2.0 outputs.


----------



## Alisis1990 (14. April 2016)

Also ich habe mich daran gewöhnt das ich mit ne Nintendo Konsole kaufe um die nintendo spiele zu spielen.

Multiplattformer auf dem PC und Supermario, Zelda und Co auf der Nintendo Konsole. Mich hat das bisher auch garnicht gestört muss ich ehrlich sagen 

Und wenn dir neue Generation eine gute Leistung hat freue ich mich auf super mario mit Unreal engine 

Punkt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AC3 (15. April 2016)

die wiiu würde sich ohne dem teuren gamepad und einem internen-speicherupgrade garantiert besser verkaufen.
sagen wir so um 200€.
das problem der wiiu ist gar nicht so die hardware, sondern das teure gamepad, dies man MIT DAZU KAUFEN MUSS!

die wiiu mit game im 32gb bundle kostet noch immer 300€.
das ist ziemlich viel.



> Also ich habe mich daran gewöhnt das ich mit ne Nintendo Konsole kaufe um die nintendo spiele zu spielen.



ich habe auf meinen nintendo konsolen zu 95% exklusives.
resident evil 4 ist u.a. auch nintendo exklusiv. war damals 1 jahr exklusiv nur für den cube zu haben.


----------



## Campiard (20. April 2016)

Man kann sich an die Entwicklung von Nintendo natürlich gewöhnen..., glaube ich..

Ich würde mir auch eine Playstation 4 zulegen wollen..., wenn ich davon überzeugt wäre dass Nintendo die Grenze des Konventionellen überschreiten wird.  Hat jemand auch das versucht? https://3dsemulator24.com/


----------



## Sanador (20. April 2016)

*"Die Gerüchte sind nach Gerüchten zufolge falsch!"*

Abwarten und auf Infos von Nintendo selbst warten, anstatt sich von haltlosen Technikangaben zumüllen zu lassen.
Das gleiche kann man zudem über den PS4K-Unfug sagen.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. April 2016)

Wie können Gerüchte falsch sein?

Gerüchte sind Gerüchte. Da gibts kein falsch oder richtig solange es kein offizielles Statement gibt.


----------



## golani79 (20. April 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie können Gerüchte falsch sein?
> 
> Gerüchte sind Gerüchte. Da gibts kein falsch oder richtig solange es kein offizielles Statement gibt.



Ja, dann ist auch das Gerücht, dass das Gerücht falsch ist nicht falsch


----------



## doomkeeper (20. April 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, dann ist auch das Gerücht, dass das Gerücht falsch ist nicht falsch



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht !


----------

